# Smokers, am I right?



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

They have to puff right up to the last second. Meanwhile, I'm giving them the death glare.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't do it anymore. It makes me sick, I think I'm allergic to it. I immediately get all choked up, watery eyes, can't breathe, runny/stuff nose, and if I'm exposed to it for more than a few minutes, I get sick for two or three days. I am not going to pick up anyone who I see smoking. It's bad enough they sometimes reek even if they haven't just been smoking. But I just can't. And it's not a protected class or an ADA issue or anything. So I think that's my new rule. If I pull up and you are smoking, cancel.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I pull around the corner and start wiping down the seats as soon they're out.



CityGirl said:


> I can't do it anymore. It makes me sick, I think I'm allergic to it. I immediately get all choked up, watery eyes, can't breathe, runny/stuff nose, and if I'm exposed to it for more than a few minutes, I get sick for two or three days. I am not going to pick up anyone who I see smoking. It's bad enough they sometimes reek even if they haven't just been smoking. But I just can't. And it's not a protected class or an ADA issue or anything. So I think that's my new rule. If I pull up and you are smoking, cancel.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I hate the smokers, too. They reek the whole ride. And sometimes they'll get in and close the windows that I have cracked open in the back and then it's even worse.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah, I blow the last puff just as the PAX get in. lol


----------



## furlonium (Mar 17, 2015)

You can't


CityGirl said:


> I can't do it anymore. It makes me sick, I think I'm allergic to it. I immediately get all choked up, watery eyes, can't breathe, runny/stuff nose, and if I'm exposed to it for more than a few minutes, I get sick for two or three days. I am not going to pick up anyone who I see smoking. It's bad enough they sometimes reek even if they haven't just been smoking. But I just can't. And it's not a protected class or an ADA issue or anything. So I think that's my new rule. If I pull up and you are smoking, cancel.


You can't be allergic to smoke.

That said, you might be asthmatic.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Around my second night of driving I got a ping from this guy. I pull up and he's smoking. He says "can I finish this?" I said "yeah sure'" thinking he'll just finish it and then get in. I was wrong. He gets in. I look at him and say "dude, what the **** are you doing?" "Toss that shit out!"
He gets all bent out of shape and tosses it out. We head out. About 8 minutes into the ride he says "dude, I need a cigarette, can we pull over." I say "you gotta be kidding me, we'll be there in about 2 minutes". I don't pull over. We get there and he gets out. And me, being a stupid rookie, I give him 4 stars. Lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I just use the child locks on 'em. I have asthma. If they say anything I wave my inhaler at them.


duggles said:


> I hate the smokers, too. They reek the whole ride. And sometimes they'll get in and close the windows that I have cracked open in the back and then it's even worse.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

One of my very first passengers was a smoker. Threw away a cigarette and got in the car. three minutes into the ride I couldn't breathe and I told him we got open all the windows. he was okay with that

two days later I get him again, except this time he gets in and says that he knew how much the cigarette smoke bothered me so he didn't smoke first once he saw my name.

What are the odds?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah its considered an irritant and is one to me. I have asthma which is now called reactive airway disease. Basically if a non asthmatic were in a burning building they would cough and have breathing issues because your windpipe and lungs become irritated and inflamed and swell up. If it lasts long enough the problem will persist and even cause inflammation for days and permanent damage or death.

But an asthmatics lungs act as if they are getting a major dose of smoke and react that way even though the amount can be very small. A lot like an allergic reaction but it's really just an OVERREACTION to something that would in large quantities make anyone's lungs and airway react. I also have MAJOR issues with bleach and some chemicals. Luckily perfumes don't usually bother me much. I've found people who were vaping also are very bad for me. As bad as smokers.

Asthmatics don't always react immediately either. Sometimes it's delayed and the smoke can cause you to have slowly worsening issues for hours after the event occurred. So just because it seems like they're fine then doesn't mean they will be 6 hours later.

Also I for instance have cough variant asthma. I rarely have any wheezing but I will be unable to stop coughing and can't get any breath in inbetween coughs. (Coughing at night is very often a warning symptom of asthma in response to an earlier insult to the lungs by the way).

My asthma is severe but well controlled most of the time. But that's partially because I'm so vigilant. And I will open all the windows and blow the car out if there's any residual smoke on anyone.

I'm also allergic to Houston and get 4 shots every two weeks (the max).
By Houston I mean grasses, trees, weeds, molds, dust mites (like warm humid weather), cockroaches (very allergenic and their dust is in every apartment building here), horses, cats and dogs and pretty much anything allergenic and airborne except luckily feathers and cotton.

Yes I have cats and dogs. You tend to become tolerant of your own and some are more allergenic than others. Water baths no soap every 2 weeks cuts down on the cats allergens if you can do that. And those are all included on my allergy shots of course.


furlonium said:


> You can't
> 
> You can't be allergic to smoke.
> 
> That said, you might be asthmatic.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah its considered an irritant and is one to me. I have asthma which is now called reactive airway disease. Basically if a non asthmatic were in a burning building they would cough and have breathing issues because your windpipe and lungs become irritated and inflamed and swell up. If it lasts long enough the problem will persist and even cause inflammation for days and permanent damage or death.
> 
> But an asthmatics lungs act as if they are getting a major dose of smoke and react that way even though the amount can be very small. A lot like an allergic reaction but it's really just an OVERREACTION to something that would in large quantities make anyone's lungs and airway react. I also have MAJOR issues with bleach and some chemicals. Luckily perfumes don't usually bother me much. I've found people who were vaping also are very bad for me. As bad as smokers.
> 
> ...


I don't have any known allergies, thank gawd, but I am very sensitive to fumes and scents. My head starts to pound if I'm around smoke or strong perfumes (perfumaggeddon) or fragrances. When I was pregnant, the very sight of glade plug ins made me puke, and actually still makes my stomach turn. Exhaust fumes and gasoline, etc, make me feel ill. Once the smell of cooking carrots made me throw up. I'm not normal.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Grow up.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

The worst is when they save the half smoked cigarette and bring it to smoke later.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

The worst is the hipsters drenched in patchouli oil to mask the smell of the weed, or reeking of weed itself (many of them deplore cigarette smokers too). The certain ethnicities that drench themselves in cologne make me gag too. How about the female "dragon breath" when picking them up from a bar after screaming all night (tonsilitis, beer, onion, hot dog). How about somebody that stunk your whole car up with cat pee on their clothes that obviously haven't been washed in months? Get over the cigarettes .....ew, my God, they smoke cigarettes I'm gonna die OMG.

Tomorrow it will be fat people under attack.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh My said:


> The worst is the hipsters drenched in patchouli oil to mask the smell of the weed, or reeking of weed itself (many of them deplore cigarette smokers too). The certain ethnicities that drench themselves in cologne make me gag too. How about the female "dragon breath" when picking them up from a bar after screaming all night (tonsilitis, beer, onion, hot dog). How about somebody that stunk your whole car up with cat pee on their clothes that obviously haven't been washed in months? Get over the cigarettes .....ew, my God, they smoke cigarettes I'm gonna die OMG.
> 
> Tomorrow it will be fat people under attack.


The cigarette smell tends to stick around, though, even after they've left. I've never been a smoker, so I really can't stand it.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I've had some smokers that got REAL edgy during a trip that couldn't have lasted more than 10min. They change the destination with about a minute left in the trip and want to be dropped off at a convenience store. I pull in to the parking lot and they open their door before I actually have time to come to a complete stop.

at least a few times a week I get the guy or girl who is getting that last smoke in before they get in, like they're getting on a 15hr plane trip across the globe. Then they get in and say, "This is a short one, I'm only going down the street." Nicotine must be a powerfully addictive drug.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

furlonium said:


> You can't
> 
> You can't be allergic to smoke.
> 
> That said, you might be asthmatic.


If you're around the smoke itself, not because somebody's hand had a cigarette in in it an hour before.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The cigarette smell tends to stick around, though, even after they've left. I've never been a smoker, so I really can't stand it.


I would say you're in the wrong field of work then.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> I've had some smokers that got REAL edgy during a trip that couldn't have lasted more than 10min. They change the destination with about a minute left in the trip and want to be dropped off at a convenience store. I pull in to the parking lot and they open their door before I actually have time to come to a complete stop.
> 
> at least a few times a week I get the guy or girl who is getting that last smoke in before they get in, like they're getting on a 15hr plane trip across the globe. Then they get in and say, "This is a short one, I'm only going down the street." Nicotine must be a powerfully addictive drug.


So are donuts and Big Macs.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I would say you're in the wrong field of work then.


I would say I'm not. Thankfully, I don't get a lot of smokers, and the ones I do get could be easily avoided by avoiding the bar patrol, but I sort of enjoy the bar patrol. I'm just engaging in a little water-cooler banter.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> ...
> ... And me, being a stupid rookie, I give him 4 stars. Lol


Always remember that if you have second thoughts about a rating, you can email Uber and have them change it.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Actually, the lingering smell of cigarette smoke can trigger asthma attacks. It's called third hand smoke and is especially harmful to children. My nephew will have an asthma attack if he's near anyone who has been smoking even if they aren't smoking around him.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> So are donuts and Big Macs.


Didn't see the "donuts and big macs" thread. You should start one!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

They've done lots of studies that show that the cigarette smoke that clings to a person's hair and clothes are all pumping out the same toxic chemicals that are an irritant. My workplace is smaller than most closet in office buildings. I'm lucky. Cat piss does not make me feel sick for 4 hours, but just the smoker who tossed the cig just before entering the car does.

I did grow up, and I did my research, have you?

Furthermore, that stinky passenger might have given my next ride enough of a bad smell to ding my rating. It's been the law for decades. I have a legal right to have a workplace that is not polluted by cigarette smoke or its residue. Some people here want to turn my car into a stinky cab That's losing my competitive edge.

You put up with that shit, that's on you.

"but the last driver had no trouble with me stinking up the place with my last breath of smoke, what's your problem you ****ing asshole"

When you set the that bar low we all suffer.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> The worst is the hipsters drenched in patchouli oil to mask the smell of the weed, or reeking of weed itself (many of them deplore cigarette smokers too). The certain ethnicities that drench themselves in cologne make me gag too. How about the female "dragon breath" when picking them up from a bar after screaming all night (tonsilitis, beer, onion, hot dog). How about somebody that stunk your whole car up with cat pee on their clothes that obviously haven't been washed in months? Get over the cigarettes .....ew, my God, they smoke cigarettes I'm gonna die OMG.
> 
> Tomorrow it will be fat people under attack.


From Patchouli oil to perfume to weed to cigarette smoke, after a few hundred people leave their scent in your car, you'll begin to understand why taxis smell the way they do.

The longer you drive for U/L, the more your car will stink. Enjoy!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

You think the smell of smoke and body odor is bad? Wait until your car gets infested with bedbugs. Bedbugs love hitching a ride on luggage. Enjoy!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I don't have any known allergies, thank gawd, but I am very sensitive to fumes and scents. My head starts to pound if I'm around smoke or strong perfumes (perfumaggeddon) or fragrances. When I was pregnant, the very sight of glade plug ins made me puke, and actually still makes my stomach turn. Exhaust fumes and gasoline, etc, make me feel ill. Once the smell of cooking carrots made me throw up. I'm not normal.


Don't know how to explain this to you but ain't none of us normal, we drive for Uber!

Never been pregnant but as I've gotten older I've developed similar tendencies. Strong smells especially fragrances give me headaches or make my stomach churn. Nasty stuff like dirty drunk is really difficult to deal with. I keep a bottle of fantastic and paper towels at the ready to do a quick leather wipe down so that the smell doesn't linger. Positive benefit is pax love that the car is so clean.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Disgusted Driver welcome to the wonderful world of menopause. My body has thought it was pregnant so many times in the last couple of years, I even started to think I was.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Disgusted Driver welcome to the wonderful world of menopause. My body has thought it was pregnant so many times in the last couple of years, I even started to think I was.


LOL, at least as a guy I don't get hot flashes.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't even get me started on those little gems. I'm telling you right now that if Eve had been able to experience menopause for a day, she never would have taken a bit out of that blasted apple.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> LOL, at least as a guy I don't get hot flashes.


Men get hotter (sometimes), women just get older. It's bullshit.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

PAX smoking before he enters my car? Loses a star! Tip will not cure this in most instances. A disgusting habit and once again, a smoker is rude thinking his stench is ok for the inside of a stranger's car (or even if I was a friend).


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

I had a jackhole fire one up as he was sitting in the right rear, waiting for the rest of the boarders. I asked him, "Are you smoking in my car?" and he threw the cigarette out.

Shmuck.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm a smoker. Much rather deal with smokers than drunks anytime.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I'm a smoker. Much rather deal with smokers than drunks anytime.


Unless they puke, alcohol doesn't linger like smokey clothes and breath does. Sure, drunks can be assholes but most of the time they are fine. Smokers have no sense of smell anymore to realize that no one except them think they do not stink.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you ever had a pax that smelled so bad you thought that if you farted the car would smell better?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Sadly, yes. I don't like to racially profile, but there are certain people who have a tendency to have stronger smells than others.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Sadly, yes. I don't like to racially profile, but there are certain people who have a tendency to have stronger smells than others.


I don't like to mention what nationality but what was spoken is a good chance they speak Hindu and a distant second would be Korean. I never mentioned where they were from but only what they spoke. It could easily be a white surfer dude that was on a Mormon mission...probably not.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I don't like to mention what nationality but what was spoken is a good chance they speak Hindu and a distant second would be Korean. I never mentioned where they were from but only what they spoke. It could easily be a white surfer dude that was on a Mormon mission...probably not.


I have good friends who are Indian and they do not smell. I feel the need to say that because I love my friends!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have good friends who are Indian and they do not smell. I feel the need to say that because I love my friends!


Who ever said Indians? I said those that speak Hindu. Yes, much different


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Unless they puke, alcohol doesn't linger like smokey clothes and breath does. Sure, drunks can be assholes but most of the time they are fine. Smokers have no sense of smell anymore to realize that no one except them think they do not stink.


Sorry I was talking about guys that smoke meat. I love the smell of smoked meat and burning wood. Mmmmm.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> The worst is the hipsters drenched in patchouli oil to mask the smell of the weed, or reeking of weed itself (many of them deplore cigarette smokers too). The certain ethnicities that drench themselves in cologne make me gag too. How about the female "dragon breath" when picking them up from a bar after screaming all night (tonsilitis, beer, onion, hot dog). How about somebody that stunk your whole car up with cat pee on their clothes that obviously haven't been washed in months? Get over the cigarettes .....ew, my God, they smoke cigarettes I'm gonna die OMG.
> 
> Tomorrow it will be fat people under attack.


Well as an asthmatic all of that except the dragon breath also sets off my asthma. And yes it CAN kill an asthmatic. So for some of us it's not over dramatic it's an issue we have to consider and deal with because it impacts our health. I can end up coughing uncontrollably and barely able to breathe hours later because of cigarette smoke. So excuse those "sensitive" people like me for thinking that's a big deal.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You think the smell of smoke and body odor is bad? Wait until your car gets infested with bedbugs. Bedbugs love hitching a ride on luggage. Enjoy!


Heat kills bedbugs. One day in summer with the windows closed in Houston and bedbugs are dead. One advantage we have here.


----------



## Duane (Mar 31, 2015)

During Friday night bar runs, even people who didn't "just" smoke leave a smell sometimes, so here's how i do it: i only run the AC just before a pickup, otherwise i just drive around with the front 2 windows wide open. that keeps a breeze flowing through to air it out, plus i should be saving on gas running the AC less.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Duane said:


> During Friday night bar runs, even people who didn't "just" smoke leave a smell sometimes, so here's how i do it: i only run the AC just before a pickup, otherwise i just drive around with the front 2 windows wide open. that keeps a breeze flowing through to air it out, plus i should be saving on gas running the AC less.


I think it was on car talk that I heard that on newer model cars, the AC is more energy efficient than riding with windows down because of the drag created.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well as an asthmatic all of that except the dragon breath also sets off my asthma. And yes it CAN kill an asthmatic. So for some of us it's not over dramatic it's an issue we have to consider and deal with because it impacts our health. I can end up coughing uncontrollably and barely able to breathe hours later because of cigarette smoke. So excuse those "sensitive" people like me for thinking that's a big deal.


Nobody was actually smoking.in your vehicle, they know better now. So you smelled cigarette smoke on someone, cry me a river. You'll live.

Go ride on "world class public transportation" in Chicago. You'll smell stale urine, poop, weed, Asian garlic breath, fishy va jay jay from an Ashleigh but none of it will kill you. Flaming Hot Cheetoh dust might cause you to pull out your inhaler though.

You people in Mayberry are cute. Are you "celiac" too? I saw you take that Whopper with cheese from Meghan as a "tip" at the BK drive-thru.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> She's saying that the smell of cigarette smoke can trigger an asthma attack, which can kill someone. Maybe we can find someone with a peanut allergy and tell him/her that peanut butter won't kill them either.


These are the same people in Chicago that sit outside the restaurant on their "sidewalk cafe" at the bus stop inhaling diesel exhaust while eating organic kale and grain fed, locally sourced bacon to see and be seen....then go home in an Uber to blow a bowl or take their Xnex (the prescription label for that DRUG was censored here and I had to alter it's "legal " stage name to post this).

Live in your bubble and Uber on. I'd be more concerned about the yeast infection, HIV, HPV,syphillis, H1N1 and chlamydia left on your backseat and doorhandles.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh My said:


> These are the same people in Chicago that sit outside the restaurant on their "sidewalk cafe" at the bus stop inhaling diesel exhaust while eating organic kale and grain fed, locally sourced bacon to see and be seen....then go home in an Uber to blow a bowl or take their Xnex (the prescription label for that DRUG was censored here and I had to alter it's "legal " stage name to post this).
> 
> Live in your bubble and Uber on. I'd be more concerned about the yeast infection, HIV, HPV,syphillis, H1N1 and chlamydia left on your backseat and doorhandles.


 This is the kind of forum poster who just likes to negate anything you post. For example If I let pax smoke in my cab, (and there's clearly a no smoking sign in it) "oh my" would post something lecturing me about how laws should be obeyed. Here he's telling posters to "grow up" if they can't stand the smell of smoke in their car. Hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Grow up.


Lookie here! It is one of the rude smokers we talk about here.



Oh My said:


> The worst is the hipsters drenched in patchouli oil to mask the smell of the weed, or reeking of weed itself (many of them deplore cigarette smokers too). The certain ethnicities that drench themselves in cologne make me gag too. How about the female "dragon breath" when picking them up from a bar after screaming all night (tonsilitis, beer, onion, hot dog). How about somebody that stunk your whole car up with cat pee on their clothes that obviously haven't been washed in months? Get over the cigarettes .....ew, my God, they smoke cigarettes I'm gonna die OMG.
> 
> Tomorrow it will be fat people under attack.


Only fat people that smoke before getting into our car.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Live in your bubble and Uber on. I'd be more concerned about the yeast infection, HIV, HPV,syphillis, H1N1 and chlamydia left on your backseat and doorhandles.


HIV, HPV, chlamydia, syphillis etc, all die within seconds of being exposed to the air.


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

The worst is you generation of complainers that whine about smokers


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

shoaf213 said:


> The worst is you generation of complainers that whine about smokers


Or the worst is smokers continue to smoke even after knowing it is a health risk but decide to share their disgusting habit and effects by doing it before they get into a car that is not their own and knowing many others will be in it too. But don't let this reaction stop you from throwing your ciggie butt out the window or using the beach sand as a giant ashtray.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> It should go without saying, really..
> 
> The folks who comment most about members of other ethnicities or races usually are the ones who've met the fewest.


I actually have not had a smelly Indian person but I know many that have and I know their background of curry in the morning, curry in the afternoon and curry at night. While not experiencing a smelly Korean as a PAX (I havent had too many as riders), I have been in many of businesses where it is 100% Korean. I literally hold my breath when I dropped items off there. Hopefully they are not sweating at the time!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Or the worst is smokers continue to smoke even after knowing it is a health risk but decide to share their disgusting habit and effects by doing it before they get into a car that is not there own and knowing many others will be in it too. But don't let this reaction stop you from throwing your ciggie butt out the window or using the beach sand as a giant ashtray.


This!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have good friends who are Indian and they do not smell. I feel the need to say that because I love my friends!


I do as well and there are many who smell better than I do.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

P


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah its considered an irritant and is one to me. I have asthma which is now called reactive airway disease. Basically if a non asthmatic were in a burning building they would cough and have breathing issues because your windpipe and lungs become irritated and inflamed and swell up. If it lasts long enough the problem will persist and even cause inflammation for days and permanent damage or death.
> 
> But an asthmatics lungs act as if they are getting a major dose of smoke and react that way even though the amount can be very small. A lot like an allergic reaction but it's really just an OVERREACTION to something that would in large quantities make anyone's lungs and airway react. I also have MAJOR issues with bleach and some chemicals. Luckily perfumes don't usually bother me much. I've found people who were vaping also are very bad for me. As bad as smokers.
> 
> ...


post too long.. bypassed.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I


Oc_DriverX said:


> Always remember that if you have second thoughts about a rating, you can email Uber and have them change it.


Did not know that.. had a ***** dump trash on my floor and got out I rated a 5 then looked in the back seat was like that dirty ****


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

PAX.."Mind if I smoke?"
ME.." I don't care if you burn !!"

seriously - -I used to say..."listen,,I really don't care,,but hardly anyone smokes anymore and the next person who gets in my car is gonna complain,,and Ill lose a tip...so if ya want Ill pull over and you can smoke or you can wait till we get where your going,,,but not in the car.- - -Never had anyone who gave me an attitude about it,,and only once a couple had me stop at a dunkin donuts--they got out for a smoke and a coffee ,then got back in.... Ill put up with the smoky smelling clothes ..was around a lot of smokers growing up...just not in the car...


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Go ride on "world class public transportation" in Chicago. You'll smell stale urine, poop, weed, Asian garlic breath, fishy va jay jay from an Ashleigh but none of it will kill you.


agree- - same in NYC... sucks...but it is what it is....


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> PAX.."Mind if I smoke?"
> ME.." I don't care if you burn !!"
> 
> seriously - -I used to say..."listen,,I really don't care,,but hardly anyone smokes anymore and the next person who gets in my car is gonna complain,,and Ill lose a tip...so if ya want Ill pull over and you can smoke or you can wait till we get where your going,,,but not in the car.- - -Never had anyone who gave me an attitude about it,,and only once a couple had me stop at a dunkin donuts--they got out for a smoke and a coffee ,then got back in.... Ill put up with the smoky smelling clothes ..was around a lot of smokers growing up...just not in the car...


"Unfortunately, It's company policy. No smoking. ". True.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They have to puff right up to the last second. Meanwhile, I'm giving them the death glare.


At least on Lyft you can 3 star them and never see them again. Funny thing I've noticed is that it seems that over half of my pax smoke, yet the population at large is supposedly under 20%. Guess there's a huge generational drop off over 50 or something.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I do as well and there are many who smell better than I do.


Ha! I was going to say something similar earlier, but was trying not to overpost, but since you brought it up...  Out of an abundance of caution/paranoia, I stopped using regular deodorant after my daughter was born. My pasty-white, Scottish ass smelled like curry or onions or garlic. I embraced the granola, and made my own deodorant, which worked, but literally burned my skin off. I've since switched to arm & hammer, which has some pretty nasty ingredients (triclosan, for instance), but no aluminum or parabens. At least I don't smell like curry.

Now I really want some curry, though.


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Or the worst is smokers continue to smoke even after knowing it is a health risk but decide to share their disgusting habit and effects by doing it before they get into a car that is not their own and knowing many others will be in it too. But don't let this reaction stop you from throwing your ciggie butt out the window or using the beach sand as a giant ashtray.


Live and let live. I don't want to smell you doused in cologne. I don't want to smell the reek of booze when I'm sober. I don't want to smell body odor. They're all obnoxious, but, part of life. I can assure you that the SCENT of smoke will not kill you and that your CAR emits FAR MORE pollutants and toxins than one cigarette. This new ANTI-SMOKING society is BS. Every smoker in the world would have to smoke 1,000 cigarettes a second to equal the amount of pollutants from vehicles.

Want to test the theory. Lock yourself in a garage with 50 smokers for an hour and you MAY be coughing, have trouble breathing, you might stink, your eyes might be irritated, etc. Lock yourself in a garage with a running car for 10 mins and tell me how that goes.

How people want to kill themselves is none of your concern.


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> At least on Lyft you can 3 star them and never see them again. Funny thing I've noticed is that it sends that over half of my pax smoke, yet the population at large is supposedly under 20%. Guess there's a huge generational drop off over 50 or something.


20 % is 1 in 5 in case you didn't realize, that's still a pretty large percentage. Much too large to take abuse from you types.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

shoaf213 said:


> Live and let live. I don't want to smell you doused in cologne. I don't want to smell the reek of booze when I'm sober. I don't want to smell body odor. They're all obnoxious, but, part of life. I can assure you that the SCENT of smoke will not kill you and that your CAR emits FAR MORE pollutants and toxins than one cigarette. This new ANTI-SMOKING society is BS. Every smoker in the world would have to smoke 1,000 cigarettes a second to equal the amount of pollutants from vehicles.
> 
> Want to test the theory. Lock yourself in a garage with 50 smokers for an hour and you MAY be coughing, have trouble breathing, you might stink, your eyes might be irritated, etc. Lock yourself in a garage with a running car for 10 mins and tell me how that goes.
> 
> How people want to kill themselves is none of your concern.


I dont give a flying F*#K how you smokers want to do to your body in most cases. The issue is not only are they ******ed for smoking, they have no problem bringing that stench to the public! So tell me what is worse for your nose; a bar full of people drinking or a bar full of people smoking? Let me know the next time someone backs their car into my back window and revs the engine. We are talking about a stench that does include horrible perfume, body odor (luckily the few pick ups I have had from a gym hasn't been bad) and curry coming from the skin. None of these are "part of life". They are a choice someone makes that involves an Uber driver when they think their stench is a ok. Indian people probably think it is normal and those that bathe in colognes (you can probably guess what nationality/region that this is big in) think it is actually a good smell but please don't be a dense and actually tell me that smokers think that their recent smoke stench from their mouth and body is actually a welcome smell that all people tolerate. You know why some smokers don't smoke in their car? Because they know it stinks. Here is a clue for you and your rude, like minded buddies, do you really need to smoke up to the second you get into a person's car? How about smoke that ciggy 15 minutes before hand so no more smoke comes from your lungs and hopefully the stench of clothes is a little more bearable. 
"Uber driver, do you mind if I smoke in your car?" Uber driver, "of course not because it isn't as bad as you backing up your car and reving the engine into my compartment. Puff away and I am sure the other 10 ride request will love the scent you give off in MY car!"


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I dont give a flying F*#K how you smokers want to do to your body in most cases. You know why some smokers don't smoke in their car? Because they know it stinks. Here is a clue for you and your rude, like minded buddies, do you really need to smoke up to the second you get into a person's car? How about smoke that ciggy 15 minutes before hand so no more smoke comes from your lungs and hopefully the stench of clothes is a little more bearable.
> "Uber driver, do you mind if I smoke in your car?" Uber driver, "of course not because it isn't as bad as you backing up your car and reving the engine into my compartment. Puff away and I am sure the other 10 ride request will love the scent you give off in MY car!"


You don't have to like it, and don't have to tolerate it, it's your choice, but, you obviously aren't a smoker if you think we can go 15 mins without a cigarette PRIOR to a trip. Yes, we NEED to smoke up until the last minute. Here's a tip. Buy a big ass can of Lysol, they even have lavender and after you drop off a smoker spray a tiny bit; That can will last you an eternity and other passengers will probably enjoy it.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I grew up in a time when it was OK to smoke in Movie Theaters, airplanes, at your desk at the office, restaurants, the ballpark, ...well just about anywhere...
There were ads all over TV and in the print media. On 42nd street in times SQ there was the famous Camal ad on a giant billboard 



- - -so maybe I'm more sensitive to the old timers who are still alive and smoking -
My dad died in 2002 @ 66 yrs old from lung cancer . His father from the same when my dad was a teenager.

When I was just a kid no-one even mentioned second hand smoke - my mom put up with it to the end. Now she wont allow a cigarette anywhere near her house.
So although I stupidly smoke every now and then, at 57 yrs old..(usually when dicing down a few brews) ,knowing my family history - I do get it when people want a smoke..especially those drinkers that we pick up . However, I found that if I just tell em -"Not in the car"- -there is never a problem. Most people these days understand --not like the old days (per Mad Men)- when a lot more people smoked


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hell, I'm a HEAVY (2 pack a day) smoker and don't smoke in my own car, but I will certainly smoke up to the second I enter it.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

shoaf213 said:


> You don't have to like it, and don't have to tolerate it, it's your choice, but, you obviously aren't a smoker if you think we can go 15 mins without a cigarette PRIOR to a trip. Yes, we NEED to smoke up until the last minute. Here's a tip. Buy a big ass can of Lysol, they even have lavender and after you drop off a smoker spray a tiny bit; That can will last you an eternity and other passengers will probably enjoy it.


So you are so weak that smokers need to have a ciggy almost every single minute of the waking day? Sorry but maybe it would be best to spray a little cologne on your clothes and puff out the smoke before speaking or breathing out in my car. My Dad smokes and I always made him puff out three times to get that smoke out of his lungs (or at least most of it). It is these little things that you smokers don't do and some get a kick out of doing it in spite of the vass majority hate it. I lived with my Dad so I know how he has this "world against me" attitude. 2nd hand smoke doesn't stink/kill, I am imagining the stench, etc. All words we hear from smokers. If it was so pleasant than why do they roll down their car window and stick it outside so all the other cars surrounding them have to smell it?


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

OCBob said:


> So you are so weak that smokers need to have a ciggy almost every single minute of the waking day? Sorry but maybe it would be best to spray a little cologne on your clothes and puff out the smoke before speaking or breathing out in my car. My Dad smokes and I always made him puff out three times to get that smoke out of his lungs (or at least most of it). It is these little things that you smokers don't do and some get a kick out of doing it in spite of the vass majority hate it. I lived with my Dad so I know how he has this "world against me" attitude. 2nd hand smoke doesn't stink/kill, I am imagining the stench, etc. All words we hear from smokers. If it was so pleasant than why do they roll down their car window and stick it outside so all the other cars surrounding them have to smell it?


Obviously I'm not changing anybody's minds here. My point is that it's not really your business what we (smoker's) do. That's our choice, and further, the scent is no more obnoxious than those already pointed out. I don't recall saying it was pleasant, but, no more unpleasant than other scents; so, you can either choose to deal with it, or not take the fare I suppose.

You all just sound like whiny *****es. I can't speak for any other smokers, but, sure, I'm "WEAK". I enjoy smoking, and welcome death with open arms.

Finally, I don't DENY 2nd hand smoke, but, it's blown WAY out of proportion (pardon the pun). Cigarette smoke outdoors isn't going to kill ANYONE except those ingesting it, and even then it's going to take 20-30 years. Perhaps if you lived in the aforementioned garage with smoker's all day, every day it would be a concern, but, who does that?

P.S. To give someone a bad pax rating because they smell of smoke is a dick move


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

shoaf213 said:


> . I enjoy smoking, and welcome death with open arms.


Haha- - -I might agree with ya- ,,,,,well...-maybe not with open arms 


shoaf213 said:


> P.S. To give someone a bad pax rating because they smell of smoke is a dick move


Yeah,,there are plenty of better reasons to give a bad rating to a pax


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

We aren't complaining that it is going to kill us, we complain because you guys stink! It isn't that you smoked an hour ago but that you are smoking as we pull up or you just finished. Your breath stinks and every word coming out reeks! Brush your teeth would work best or just make sure you breath out enough. If you smell like crap then you are getting a bad rating. Why is that so hard? You give 5 stars to people that smell like they just worked out and making it unbearable to breath? Why would someone that smells like smoke (and it isn't a good smell) be worthy of a 5 star rating? You are getting a minimum 4 star rating. You ruin the next trip for the immediate PAX coming in. Guess who might get a bad rating from him? Sure isn't you who just left the car, it is me the driver. Try once as a smoker to be considerate of others that don't appreciate your disgusting habit. Simply put, you stink from smoke, curry, garlic, over used cologne/perfume or body odor, you will be getting a 4 star and possibly lower depending on other factors.


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

I suppose that's your prerogative, just don't agree. Seriously, try the Lysol. I smoke in my house, and I spray it into the AC before I have company over, and most people comment that they can't even tell I smoke in my place. The lavender actually smells really good. and with a large can it only takes a tiny spray. You can't change human nature, so, you might as well work on a solution. I've provided you one


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actu


shoaf213 said:


> Live and let live. I don't want to smell you doused in cologne. I don't want to smell the reek of booze when I'm sober. I don't want to smell body odor. They're all obnoxious, but, part of life. I can assure you that the SCENT of smoke will not kill you and that your CAR emits FAR MORE pollutants and toxins than one cigarette. This new ANTI-SMOKING society is BS. Every smoker in the world would have to smoke 1,000 cigarettes a second to equal the amount of pollutants from vehicles.
> 
> Want to test the theory. Lock yourself in a garage with 50 smokers for an hour and you MAY be coughing, have trouble breathing, you might stink, your eyes might be irritated, etc. Lock yourself in a garage with a running car for 10 mins and tell me how that goes.
> 
> How people want to kill themselves is none of your concern.


Actually 50 smokers in a garage probably would have me in respiratory arrest in far less than an hour. But you keep on thinking it's just annoying to an asthmatic.

Did you know the American Lung Association considers smoking around asthmatic children child abuse? And that when measuring quality of life difficulty breathing us at the top of the list considered the same as pain?

Try taking a straw and JUST breathing for it for a few minutes and imagine you that is the ONLY way you can breathe.


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actu
> 
> Actually 50 smokers in a garage probably would have me in respiratory arrest in far less than an hour. But you keep on thinking it's just annoying to an asthmatic.
> 
> ...


Fine, it might kill YOU, or another asthmatic, however, I was making a point, not suggesting it.

None of the information you provided has ANY relevance to to someone getting in a vehicle SMELLING of smoke. That's not going to harm ANYONE.

Sucks you can't breath, but, has no bearing whatsoever.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actu
> 
> Actually 50 smokers in a garage probably would have me in respiratory arrest in far less than an hour. But you keep on thinking it's just annoying to an asthmatic.
> 
> ...


Dude,,cant argue with ya...smoking is a ****ing bad habit.. Like every smoker says..Ive quit a 100 times -

All I can do ( besides ending this crazy debate) is not smoke around non-smokers,,and not in the car...So I dont -
My friends and family understand my deal....and although Im sure they hate the smell,,they know I respect them enough not to smoke in their smoke free environments - >-and with that...Im off this smoke free thread


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Dude,,cant argue with ya...smoking is a ****ing bad habit.. Like every smoker says..Ive quit a 100 times -
> 
> All I can do ( besides ending this crazy debate) is not smoke around non-smokers,,and not in the car...So I dont -
> My friends and family understand my deal....and although Im sure they hate the smell,,they know I respect them enough not to smoke in their smoke free environments - >-and with that...Im off this smoke free thread


Hi Jack, good to see you paying a visit! I hope all is going well.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> Dude,,cant argue with ya...smoking is a ****ing bad habit.. Like every smoker says..Ive quit a 100 times -
> 
> All I can do ( besides ending this crazy debate) is not smoke around non-smokers,,and not in the car...So I dont -
> My friends and family understand my deal....and although Im sure they hate the smell,,they know I respect them enough not to smoke in their smoke free environments - >-and with that...Im off this smoke free thread...*to have another smoke*


F.Y.P. (see bold)


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> , good to see you paying a visit! I hope all is going well.


Hey my friend- - - I got a job today in the Quality Control dept of a medical equipment plant. Finally ... I start next Monday..QC is what Ive done for 17 yrs , so I know the routine.. Hopefully it works out... Thanks for asking.

peace


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actually smoke on clothes CAN set off an asthmatic. Either the driver OR a subsequent pax. Google dangers of third hand smoke.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/what-is-third-hand-smoke/



shoaf213 said:


> Fine, it might kill YOU, or another asthmatic, however, I was making a point, not suggesting it.
> 
> None of the information you provided has ANY relevance to to someone getting in a vehicle SMELLING of smoke. That's not going to harm ANYONE.
> 
> Sucks you can't breath, but, has no bearing whatsoever.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

shoaf213 said:


> Fine, it might kill YOU, or another asthmatic, however, I was making a point, not suggesting it.
> 
> None of the information you provided has ANY relevance to to someone getting in a vehicle SMELLING of smoke. That's not going to harm ANYONE.
> 
> Sucks you can't breath, but, has no bearing whatsoever.


Not being able to breathe has no bearing? On what? LIVING?


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha. Yes, Google and the Internet where misinformation doesn't exist, right? Ok, maybe if you're that subcsebtable to an attack that's darwin buddy...


----------



## Root (Mar 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I think it was on car talk that I heard that on newer model cars, the AC is more energy efficient than riding with windows down because of the drag created.


I heard the same years ago, though a specific speed was also cited, saying under ~45 MPH you could leave windows down and have it not make much difference in fuel efficiency, while ~45 MPH and over it starts to become too inefficient, where we should keep the windows rolled up at these higher speeds.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

shoaf213 said:


> 20 % is 1 in 5 in case you didn't realize, that's still a pretty large percentage. Much too large to take abuse from you types.


The 80%+ who don't smoke? I've straight up driven off on pax who decided to get in that last smoke before the ride. Got the $5 too. I don't want them smelling up my car with fresh tobacco rank. **** them!


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> The 80%+ who don't smoke? I've straight up driven off on pax who decided to get in that last smoke before the ride. Got the $5 too. I don't want them smelling up my car with fresh tobacco rank. **** them!


Good for you for winning the biggest prick award. Congrats. You showed them...That *************.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

shoaf213 said:


> Good for you for winning the biggest prick award. Congrats. You showed them...That *************.


3 minute rule. I don't treat them any differently than a non smoker, except that non smokers don't typically sit outside my car and smoke when they're late. Apparently you are an unabashed addict. If enforcing the rules makes me a prick then so be it. Whining because your kind doesn't get special treatment from me makes you a whiny *****. Congrats, you get the whiniest ***** award.


----------



## shoaf213 (Apr 15, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> 3 minute rule. I don't treat them any differently than a non smoker


OK, I didn't realize they were smoking and making you wait. I assumed you meant they were just finishing when you pulled up. In that case I can't really fault you.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

shoaf213 said:


> the biggest prick award.


haha- . Imagine the trophy ...


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.livescience.com/15115-5-health-benefits-smoking-disease.html
http://www.sott.net/article/221013-Health-Benefits-of-Smoking-Tobacco
Can you believe these articles??...gotta love the internet... For every ying there is a yang


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lidman said:


> This is the kind of forum poster who just likes to negate anything you post. For example If I let pax smoke in my cab, (and there's clearly a no smoking sign in it) "oh my" would post something lecturing me about how laws should be obeyed. Here he's telling posters to "grow up" if they can't stand the smell of smoke in their car. Hypocrisy at it's finest.


I smoke, don't smoke in my car and don't let anybody smoke in it either. You people complaining "somebody smelled of smoke", had their 1/2 smoked unlit cigarette on them yadda, yadda really need something to complain about. Sound like a bunch of whiny little *****es if that's the height of your woes doing this.

As much as I hate the smell of weed, I'd let someone smoke a joint in my car over. that female "dragon breath" that nearly causes me to vomit.

What did you people do when restaurants still had smoking sections and bars allowed smoking? And don't tell me you're all too young to remember.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I smoke, don't smoke in my car and don't let anybody smoke in it either. You people complaining "somebody smelled of smoke", had their 1/2 smoked unlit cigarette on them yadda, yadda really need something to complain about. Sound like a bunch of whiny little *****es if that's the height of your woes doing this.
> 
> As much as I hate the smell of weed, I'd let someone smoke a joint in my car over. that female "dragon breath" that nearly causes me to vomit.
> 
> What did you people do when restaurants still had smoking sections and bars allowed smoking? And don't tell me you're all too young to remember.


Don't drink. Never frequented bars. In restaurants I would insist to be seated as far from the smoking section as possible and if I was having problems with my asthma on a given day I simply would not go to a restaurant. I also didn't go to ones where I had issues in the past with smoke traveling. I still hold my breath anytime I have to pass smokers on the street or entering a building.

Just as diabetics have to plan around food and insulin or other medications I have to work around my asthma. Otherwise I have a lot more attacks and every attack damages your lungs a little.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They're just being nice.
> 
> We rented a house that someome had smoked in. The smell never left, even though we removed the carpet abd replaced it with laminate at our own expense, washed and painted all the walls, changed the air filter.


It gets in the drywall. Very hard to ever get it out without removing that. Using a primer made to seal in stains is better than ordinary primer though.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> What did you people do when restaurants still had smoking sections and bars allowed smoking?


Actually ,you make a good point...- - Most everyone here had to put up with it during those times.
Fuzzyelvis ,is probably a special case,,,but everyone else hadda deal with it back then- -probably didnt like it and complained but everyone dealt with it..
so its a good thing that you dont have to anymore.... the tables have turned


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They have to puff right up to the last second. Meanwhile, I'm giving them the death glare.


Who lets smokers in their car? I don't , never did. Just say no, Iv'e never gotten a bad rating for saying no, they expet it ( at least they do in California ).


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Hell no, neither smoking nor smoking are allowed in my car :))


----------



## UberDexter (Jul 17, 2015)

I've never read so much whining and crying in my life. Waaaaahhhhh Waaaaaaaah What a bunch of vaginal excretions.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Take a bus and smell stale urine. An ENTIRE Walgreens smelled like stale piss the other night. Thought maybe an old lady in Depends was over by the freezer cases but the WHOLE place reeked of it.

I've had people in my car that reeked of cat piss, that god awful patchouli oil, weed, foot/ass smell, Asians that eat bulbs of garlic for breakfast, and those people that never had those nasty tonsils pulled out can stink up an entire car with that breath even with the window open.

No smoking in my car but I'll live if someone smoked a cigarette before jumping in. I'll take that over any of the above.


----------



## UberDexter (Jul 17, 2015)

Your obsessed with smells. Your nose must be huge. There are way more important things to focus on than pungent odors. Maybe go kick a skunk in the balls. You will never have to worry about a bad smell after that experience.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I smoke, sometimes right before a ride. I always make sure the smoke is blowing away from me to minimize the smell sticking to my clothes and hair. I pop two tic tacs every time. Not only have I never had anyone say the car smelled like smoke, 90% of my riders make a point to say how good my car smells. 

Some riders ask if they can smoke in my car, it helps when I say don't even let myself smoke in the car.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I see UberX drivers smoking in their Tahos and Lincolns all the time here with the windows of course.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I don't have any known allergies, thank gawd, but I am very sensitive to fumes and scents. My head starts to pound if I'm around smoke or strong perfumes (perfumaggeddon) or fragrances. When I was pregnant, the very sight of glade plug ins made me puke, and actually still makes my stomach turn. Exhaust fumes and gasoline, etc, make me feel ill. Once the smell of cooking carrots made me throw up. I'm not normal.


I'm soooo with you on the perfume and cologne thing. Spray once, walk through. That's the rule to applying that crap.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> I'm soooo with you on the perfume and cologne thing. Spray once, walk through. That's the rule to applying that crap.


Pulse points. The shit needs to come with instructions on the bottle.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I see UberX drivers smoking in their Tahos and Lincolns all the time here with the windows of course.


I just laugh that someone is doing X in a Tahoo or Lincoln. Must be Middle Eastern.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> I smoke, sometimes right before a ride. I always make sure the smoke is blowing away from me to minimize the smell sticking to my clothes and hair. I pop two tic tacs every time. Not only have I never had anyone say the car smelled like smoke, 90% of my riders make a point to say how good my car smells.
> 
> Some riders ask if they can smoke in my car, it helps when I say don't even let myself smoke in the car.


I drive a 2008 VW Passat that is in immaculate condition, and I have a new car scent thing in the air vent. I had a couple last week that even thought the car was brand new. People are always commenting on how amazing it smells; there was this one drunk chick last week, who sounded like she was having orgasms from how good it smelled. no joke. And I still smoke in the car pretty regularly when I know I can drive on the highway for a few minutes with the windows down afterwards.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

ApertureHour said:


> I drive a 2008 VW Passat that is in immaculate condition, and I have a new car scent thing in the air vent. I had a couple last week that even thought the car was brand new. People are always commenting on how amazing it smells; there was this one drunk chick last week, who sounded like she was having orgasms from how good it smelled. no joke. And I still smoke in the car pretty regularly when I know I can drive on the highway for a few minutes with the windows down afterwards.


I usually drive my Mazda CX-5 for Uber, but I did get a 2016 Mazda6 in May. I drive it for Uber once or twice a week, and it has leather interior. I've had more than a few grown men also act like they're having an orgasm when they get in and say how good it smells. It's a little odd, lol. I mean, yeah - it smells good. But not THAT good. Everyone has their fetishes I guess.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Rider asks me, "Do you smoke after sex?" I said "I don't know, I've never checked" UberLou 1 Rider 0


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> One of my very first passengers was a smoker. Threw away a cigarette and got in the car. three minutes into the ride I couldn't breathe and I told him we got open all the windows. he was okay with that
> 
> two days later I get him again, except this time he gets in and says that he knew how much the cigarette smoke bothered me so he didn't smoke first once he saw my name.
> 
> What are the odds?


I haven't picked this guy up since April. Not recognizing his name I picked him up just last week. He still recognize my name, and he still refrain from smoking a cigarette out of courtesy.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Stop *****ing about smokers ppl of your kind have made it hard enough to live in Cali as a smoker
Drunks smell way worse than anything I've smelt in my life before Uber 
But because majority drinks its OK
Screw you guys
I m not saying anyone should smoke in your car but if that bothers you so bad then get another job 
Then you'll ***** about your coworkers that smokes at lunch
Your type are the pax we all hate so much critical of everyone then acts like an angel


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Stop *****ing about smokers ppl of your kind have made it hard enough to live in Cali as a smoker
> Drunks smell way worse than anything I've smelt in my life before Uber
> But because majority drinks its OK
> Screw you guys
> ...


California law, for decades, has ensured that in my workplace I get clean air to breathe, unpolluted by tobacco smoke. It's the law. Explicitly stated Uber policy is no smoking by passengers in the car.

I see you call this fine state Cali which means that you are either an import or a dweeb.

You use an addictive recreational drug that stinks up the joint, and you whine because people have the gall to tell you that you cannot force them to breathe your air pollution. Grow up. You stink, man up and accept it.

And no I do not have to keep my mouth shut and be nice because you stink, because the only reason you stink is because you are using an addictive recreational drug.

I do not put up with second hand smoke from anyone, and that includes weed. You cannot hit me, you cannot spit on me, and you cannot force me to breathe tobacco smoke... without consequence


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> California law, for decades, has ensured that in my workplace I get clean air to breathe, unpolluted by tobacco smoke. It's the law. Explicitly stated Uber policy is no smoking by passengers in the car.
> 
> I see you call this fine state Cali which means that you are either an import or a dweeb.
> 
> ...


No California law says I'm not supposed to smoke within a certain distance near a door or a window,


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

furlonium said:


> You can't
> 
> You can't be allergic to smoke.
> 
> That said, you might be asthmatic.


In doing research one can definitely be allergic to smoke. Smoke has toxins and chemicals in it that some react to and some don't.

Just like cats, dogs, poison ivy etc. Some have reactions some don't.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> In doing research one can definitely be allergic to smoke. Smoke has toxins and chemicals in it that some react to and some don't.
> 
> Just like cats, dogs, poison ivy etc. Some have reactions some don't.


What? Cats and Dogs smoking?


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> What? Cats and Dogs smoking?


Yea I catch my cat smoking every day. She tries to hide it but I can smell it in the apartment. Sneaky thing...


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberDexter said:


> I've never read so much whining and crying in my life. Waaaaahhhhh Waaaaaaaah What a bunch of vaginal excretions.


Looks like we spotted the smoker! STOP GANGING UP ON MEEEEEEEEE!

You actually sound like one of our Pax every night.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Stop *****ing about smokers ppl of your kind have made it hard enough to live in Cali as a smoker
> Drunks smell way worse than anything I've smelt in my life before Uber
> But because majority drinks its OK
> Screw you guys
> ...


So what is worse, a driver that doesn't want his car to smell bad ie. smoke or the rude pax that feels the need to smoke right up to the entrance to your car and then breath it out as he talks?

Let me know one person that thinks smoke from a ciggie smells neutral or good. Smokers are a dying breed and most are inconsiderate of others. Do you know what is the most littered item at the beach?
Ciggies! You guys use it as your personal trash can. Rude as always.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

OCBob said:


> So what is worse, a driver that doesn't want his car to smell bad ie. smoke or the rude pax that feels the need to smoke right up to the entrance to your car and then breath it out as he talks?
> 
> Let me know one person that thinks smoke from a ciggie smells neutral or good. Smokers are a dying breed and most are inconsiderate of others. Do you know what is the most littered item at the beach?
> Ciggies! You guys use it as your personal trash can. Rude as always.


All I'm saying is its a life choice 
I bet you feel good about yourself 
If you're that worried about cancer don't drive Uber cz every time you go to the gas station you're exposing yourself to chemicals known to state of California to cause cancer
Fat ppl are fat
Gay ppl are gay
Black ppl are black 
Alcoholics aresocially acceptable
And smokers are smokers
I wouldn't smoke in anyone else's car leat they gave me permission
They're no different than pax that bring red solo cups or alcohol in your car which is worse because you can get a fat ticket
Just let ppl be


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

OCBob said:


> So what is worse, a driver that doesn't want his car to smell bad ie. smoke or the rude pax that feels the need to smoke right up to the entrance to your car and then breath it out as he talks?
> 
> Let me know one person that thinks smoke from a ciggie smells neutral or good. Smokers are a dying breed and most are inconsiderate of others. Do you know what is the most littered item at the beach?
> Ciggies! You guys use it as your personal trash can. Rude as always.


All I'm saying is its a life choice 
I bet you feel good about yourself 
If you're that worried about cancer don't drive Uber cz every time you go to the gas station you're exposing yourself to chemicals known to state of California to cause cancer
Fat ppl are fat
Gay ppl are gay
Black ppl are black 
Alcoholics aresocially acceptable
And smokers are smokers
I wouldn't smoke in anyone else's car leat they gave me permission
They're no different than pax that bring red solo cups or alcohol in your car which is worse because you can get a fat ticket
Just let ppl be


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They have to puff right up to the last second. Meanwhile, I'm giving them the death glare.


In Denver drivers get more than mile high rates with pot smoker tours: called Uber "Green Trips"!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> All I'm saying is its a life choice
> I bet you feel good about yourself
> If you're that worried about cancer don't drive Uber cz every time you go to the gas station you're exposing yourself to chemicals known to state of California to cause cancer
> Fat ppl are fat
> ...


There is many on that list that don't ruin my car. Fat people can ruin shocks but I won't get a bad rating from the next pax. A stinky smoker will have a possible linger once he leaves. I won't leave it alone. Smokers can simply smoke then order an uber. Not order an uber and then take 5 minutes to puff away and continue smoking as I pull up. This happened last week. Nice guy but inconsiderate....4 stars.
BTW, this guy had a rating below 4.5 so others probably felt the same way as I do.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

OCBob said:


> So what is worse, a driver that doesn't want his car to smell bad ie. smoke or the rude pax that feels the need to smoke right up to the entrance to your car and then breath it out as he talks?
> 
> Let me know one person that thinks smoke from a ciggie smells neutral or good. Smokers are a dying breed and most are inconsiderate of others. Do you know what is the most littered item at the beach?
> Ciggies! You guys use it as your personal trash can. Rude as always.


Instead of raising taxes again on cigs, there should be a 10 cent deposit on each filter. Paid by the pound. Can you imagine the joy the homeless butt collectors would feel when they run across the full ash tray dumps in parking lots?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> In Denver drivers get more than mile high rates with pot smoker tours: called Uber "Green Trips"!


That sounds fantastic. I'd take a stoner any day over a drunk.

Speaking of Denver, maybe Denver Diane needed a little toke to chill the **** out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> No California law says I'm not supposed to smoke within a certain distance near a door or a window,


And now you've proved you're an import to California. Here is the law. Read it and weep
https://www.dir.ca.gov/dosh/dosh_publications/smoking.html


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Black ppl are black
> And smokers are smokers


the fu*k did that kid just say?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> the fu*k did that kid just say?


Right??? WTF initiated THAT list?
Jeezw! Gay people are gay, and smokers are smoker? LMELAO

Pi are round
Cornbread are square
Smokers are Smokers


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Just let ppl be


I let people be unless their being is infringing upon my being.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Cornbread are square


 At the Cracker Barrel they're round and mealy. Blech! I like my cornbread (like I like my women) soft and sweet. Lmao.

I think what dude was getting at is that smoking is a choice and so is being fat and being gay, etc. Same old, same old silly arguments.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> At the Cracker Barrel they're round and mealy. Blech! I like my cornbread (like I like my women) soft and sweet. Lmao.
> 
> I think what dude was getting at is that smoking is a choice and so is being fat and being gay, etc. Same old, same old silly arguments.


And rather than present the side of a smoker with rationality, he drags race in to his non sequitur , unfortunately validating the concept that smokers are inconsiderate and ignorant.

I smoked for many years. I switched to vaping three years ago. I vape in my car, but not in others. I only vapor a low nicotine menthol, no fruits or food flavors. If you smell my cigarette, worst case scenario : you will smell a hint of mint briefly. With the extreme exception of someone like Fuzzy (who would be bothered by the aura of my country living anyway!!) I impose on no one. Even when I smoked, I was careful to keep it out of my hair, and off my clothes. There are certainly non-smokers who take it way too personally, and are flat out mean and vindictive to make their point. In my opinion, if random public odors bother someone that much, for gods sake find a job that does not put you in a small confined place with random strangers. Imagine what a bus driver goes through.

I have encountered many drivers on this forum who seem to loathe the public, in general. I know this is a "safe zone" in which drivers should be able to vent frustration, but often times I sense much more than normal frustration. I sense out right hostility.

I am able to discuss my hangups, dislikes, annoyances, etc. without such animosity. If I find that a certain behavior is annoying me to the point that it becomes personal, I know that I need to make a change.

If I feel that a behavior within a particular culture subset is bothersome, I quickly find others to associate with before I develop a stereotype.

That concludes my Saturday am sermon.

Now everybody go out there, be safe, make money, and be nice.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> And rather than present the side of a smoker with rationality, he drags race in to his non sequitur , unfortunately validating the concept that smokers are inconsiderate and ignorant.
> 
> I smoked for many years. I switched to vaping three years ago. I vape in my car, but not in others. I only vapor a low nicotine menthol, no fruits or food flavors. If you smell my cigarette, worst case scenario : you will smell a hint of mint briefly. With the extreme exception of someone like Fuzzy (who would be bothered by the aura of my country living anyway!!) I impose on no one. Even when I smoked, I was careful to keep it out of my hair, and off my clothes. There are certainly non-smokers who take it way too personally, and are flat out mean and vindictive to make their point. In my opinion, if random public odors bother someone that much, for gods sake find a job that does not put you in a small confined place with random strangers. Imagine what a bus driver goes through.
> 
> ...


I was hoping you'd mention something about insurance. I like the way you explain how commercial insurance works (and doesn't work).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Let me know one person that thinks smoke from a ciggie smells neutral or good.


***Raises hand****........and I gave up smoking in 1998...................



Sacto Burbs said:


> Here is the law. Read it and weep
> https://www.dir.ca.gov/dosh/dosh_publications/smoking.html


If I were more emotionally driven, I would be weeping over several things lost or destroyed by laws such as this one. To be honest, this law is not much different from those in most jurisdictions. Still, how many here have posted, agreed with or liked (or all three or any combination thereof) posts containing the words: "My car, my rules"? Guess what? My property, *MY RULES*. My business, _my_ rules. The State (....and I mean that in a general sense) needs to stop micromanaging my life and my business(es) and start doing the jobs that I pay it taxes to do.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> And rather than present the side of a smoker with rationality, he drags race in to his non sequitur , unfortunately validating the concept that smokers are inconsiderate and ignorant.
> 
> I smoked for many years. I switched to vaping three years ago. I vape in my car, but not in others. I only vapor a low nicotine menthol, no fruits or food flavors. If you smell my cigarette, worst case scenario : you will smell a hint of mint briefly. With the extreme exception of someone like Fuzzy (who would be bothered by the aura of my country living anyway!!) I impose on no one. Even when I smoked, I was careful to keep it out of my hair, and off my clothes. There are certainly non-smokers who take it way too personally, and are flat out mean and vindictive to make their point. In my opinion, if random public odors bother someone that much, for gods sake find a job that does not put you in a small confined place with random strangers. Imagine what a bus driver goes through.
> 
> ...


Vaping doesn't bother me so much, but I'd rather not have it blown on me. I had this religious nut that vaped while preaching at me, and also kept talking about how great vaping was, and how there was "nothing in it." He kept purposely blowing it on me -- maybe trying to anoint me with his breath. When he left, my head was pounding. Not sure if it was his proselytizing or the vaping. It's 50-50 really.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

GF has an e-cigaret. I can not smell it.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> I was hoping you'd mention something about insurance. I like the way you explain how commercial insurance works (and doesn't work).


I could not find a way to squeeze that into today's sermon. Now please put your dollar in the basket and pass it along!!!! Lol

EDIT of a most unfortunate voice to text typo!!! Dollar, not DAUGHTER!!!! Haha


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Vaping doesn't bother me so much, but I'd rather not have it blown on me. I had this religious nut that vaped while preaching at me, and also kept talking about how great vaping was, and how there was "nothing in it." He kept purposely blowing it on me -- maybe trying to anoint me with his breath. When he left, my head was pounding. Not sure if it was his proselytizing or the vaping. It's 50-50 really.


What a whack job! Lol!!! You should have started chanting in tongue after screaming "devil juice devil juice" then beat the crap out of him with your purse or any object in the front seat


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> What a whack job! Lol!!! You should have started chanting in tongue after screaming "devil juice devil juice" then beat the crap out of him with your purse or any object in the front seat


Longest ride ever! Well, between him and the couple from TPC.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If I were more emotionally driven, I would be weeping over several things lost or destroyed by laws such as this one. To be honest, this law is not much different from those in most jurisdictions. Still, how many here have posted, agreed with or liked (or all three or any combination thereof) posts containing the words: "My car, my rules"? Guess what? My property, *MY RULES*. My business, _my_ rules. The State (....and I mean that in a general sense) needs to stop micromanaging my life and my business(es) and start doing the jobs that I pay it taxes to do.


Uber rules are no smoking in the car. You can add new rules "my car, my rules" style but you agreed to follow Uber's or you can get deactivated.

And you have to follow all laws when you live in my country, drive on roads My taxes paid for, use the services of the Police when some idiot hits you while you are driving If you don't like it, get the law repealed, unless you hate democracy and want to live in a dictatorship run by you.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> GF has an e-cigaret. I can not smell it.


Those E-cigs deliver nicotine directly into the air around the sucker. Just like regular cigs 90% of the product is delivered between sucks into the air as Second hand nicotine - which is why they should never be used indoors If you want nicotine, find a better delivery system and maximise your drug dollar.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Uber rules are no smoking in the car. You can add new rules "my car, my rules" style but you agreed to follow Uber's or you can get deactivated.
> 
> And you have to follow all laws when you live in my country, drive on roads My taxes paid for, use the services of the Police when some idiot hits you while you are driving If you don't like it, get the law repealed, unless you hate democracy and want to live in a dictatorship run by you.


Now when you say your country your referring to the U S of A. Yes I could be a silly question, but I thought maybe you might have or in the future move to China.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Uber rules are no smoking in the car. You can add new rules "my car, my rules" style but you agreed to follow Uber's or you can get deactivated.
> 
> And you have to follow all laws when you live in my country, drive on roads My taxes paid for, use the services of the Police when some idiot hits you while you are driving If you don't like it, get the law repealed, unless you hate democracy and want to live in a dictatorship run by you.


More than a few people here have admitted to breaking Uber's rules, "my car, my rules" style. I never stated that I did. I _did_ state that forum users have posted, agreed with, liked such posts. I did state "My _property,_ my rules."

I have posted elsewhere that I do not allow smoking in the car or the cab. Why do I not allow it? Uber's _rules_ have little, if anything to do with it. The _preferences of the majority of Uber's *users*, _have _everything_ to do with it. I have no quarrel with market forces' dictating business practices. That is Capitalism 101. If I do not like that, there are any number of socialist countries to which I can move. It is similar in a brick and mortar business. If I can not get customers to come into my business because I allow smoking therein, perhaps it is time for a revision in my policies and practices. If I can not attract top talent to my employ because I allow smoking in my workplace, then perhaps it is time to review office policies. Market forces have every right to dictate; the State does not.

Do you imply that this is not my country as well as yours? Do my taxes not pay for roads and Police? Or am I living in a dictatorship run by _you? _.......be the foregoing as it may, I never made any statements about public property. Policing public property is the business of the State, therefore it can make rules by its established procedures for those _public_ places. The State's power to police private property is limited, as it should be.

I will add one thing about a brick and mortar business: in the case of a business that rents its premises, the landlord does have certain rights to dictate what may and may not occur on his property. If I do not like what the landlord prohibits, I do not have to sign the lease. The landlord has that right, it is his property. The property does not belong to the State, therefore it does not have that right.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok I think we've reached an impasse of sorts and I've decided to take some action!!!! Well not really but I love using exclamation signs. Anyways I've enclosed a video that might give this thread a little "lovie dovie lovie dovie" to it.






I'm a joker, I'm a smoker, I'm a midnight toker, and somewhere mentioned before I think they called me Maurice.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

secretadmirer - Trust me, Uncle Sam's reach on my income is worldwide. LOL. I'm a proud Yank, wherever I am. I am 3rd generation Danish-American on my Dad's side - and back to before the American Revolution on my moms, which makes me red, white and blue through and through ... but no more so than the the newly minted US citizen that took the oath just yesterday.

You do have the option of breaking the laws, of course, but I would hope you would suffer the consequences in the silent dignity that is befitting an honest Libertarian.

hey, what happened to YouWishYouKnewMe ? It was those remarks about smoking away from doors and windows that I was addressing.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> secretadmirer - Trust me, Uncle Sam's reach on my income is worldwide. LOL. I'm a proud Yank, wherever I am. I am 3rd generation Danish-American on my Dad's side - and back to before the American Revolution on my moms, which makes me red, white and blue through and through ... but no more so than the the newly minted US citizen that took the oath just yesterday.
> 
> You do have the option of breaking the laws, of course, but I would hope you would suffer the consequences in the silent dignity that is befitting an honest Libertarian.


Everything you've said makes perfect sense. Now if only the upper management of uber would follow suit....


----------



## uberwerx (Dec 7, 2015)

UberRey said:


> Have you ever had a pax that smelled so bad you thought that if you farted the car would smell better?


LOLOL omg I hate patchouli! I didn't think any thing could smell worse than a non-bather pot smoking drunk smothered in patchouli oil, but one day I was taking two new-to-the-USA unwashed youths to their English classes at Shoreline Community College and I think they washed their clothes in old-man's-cologne and drank some of that cologne. My eyes were burning and I had a head ache after just a couple minutes. I drove home after that in 20 degree weather with my windows open. My car stank for days.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Tomorrow it will be fat people under attack.


I had a fat lady break my van, we can we start this attack?


----------



## uberwerx (Dec 7, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> I had a fat lady break my van, we can we start this attack?


Attack! Attack! If we can hippie-stink shame, & stupid-drunk shame, why not morbidly-obese 500lb too-fat to-get-in-the-door shame? Nicely attack with love. I think anyone who gets 100lbs over weight has life-out-of-control issues. Not saying they are less valued as humans, just that they need to change something urgently. But we as Uber/Lyft/... Drivers can't do or say any thing about the over weight thing but the stinkies have to go!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I smoke but never in the car and always air it out anyway in between pings. I also use ozium after every passenger since I have a decreased sense of smell. 

A guy got into my car one time REEKING of marijuana. After booting him out immediately I up chucked on the side of the road and it took me 30 minutes to get the smell out even with febreeze. 

I relate and sympathize with those who do t smoke. Believe me


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Smoking? 
I'm shocked at how much food smells on people after they eat....a few beers....whoa.
I had no clue prior to this.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You think the smell of smoke and body odor is bad? Wait until your car gets infested with bedbugs. Bedbugs love hitching a ride on luggage. Enjoy!


I would think it would be easy to rid a car of a bedbug infestation. Leave the car in the sun on a hot day, no? The problem is that once you have realized they are in your car, they have probably hitched a ride into your house.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm currently using blade winter collection be at peace balsam fir and juniper air freshener. A lot of passion to sell your car smell so good.

I'm a smoker leave me alone. It wasn't for the taxes I paid a lot of people would go without police bridges.


----------



## uberwerx (Dec 7, 2015)

William1964 said:


> ...I'm a smoker leave me alone. It wasn't for the taxes I paid a lot of people would go without police bridges.


Doesn't bother me how many drivers smoke, you're cool with me. It's the riders that smoke just before they get in, flicking the but as they step in, smoke still clinging to their clothes, that bother me. What to do?


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

uberwerx said:


> Doesn't bother me how many drivers smoke, you're cool with me. It's the riders that smoke just before they get in, flicking the but as they step in, smoke still clinging to their clothes, that bother me. What to do?


say " hey you inconsiderate phaggot, get the hell out of my car"


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

One time I pulled up to someone who was smoking. He asked if he could finish it on the way. I said that he can't smoke in the car and did not start the trip. He continued smoking outside. 5 minutes later, I cancel no show and drive away. He called and complained that I left. I told him that it's disrespectful to waste my time


----------



## rosco_78 (Nov 26, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> I can't do it anymore. It makes me sick, I think I'm allergic to it. I immediately get all choked up, watery eyes, can't breathe, runny/stuff nose, and if I'm exposed to it for more than a few minutes, I get sick for two or three days. I am not going to pick up anyone who I see smoking.
> 
> I actually canceled a dude who finished puffin his cigarette and told me he wanted to say hi to a few people back in the restaurant.....so he said, " will you wait, I'm just gonna say hi to a couple women".....I said yeah, okay.....but once he got back inside the restaurant.....I canceled and pulled right away.....no regrets..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

William1964 said:


> I'm currently using blade winter collection be at peace balsam fir and juniper air freshener. A lot of passion to sell your car smell so good.
> 
> I'm a smoker leave me alone. It wasn't for the taxes I paid a lot of people would go without police bridges.


Every penny you pay in tobacco taxes goes to pay for Government funded health care programs to help people dying, slowly and painfully of tobacco related lung cancer.

Every penny. And it is not nearly enough. Part of my income taxes too are needed, on top of that.

Doubling the taxes keeps some stupid teenager from starting and then dying slowly, painfully of lung cancer - hospice care paid by Me.

Don't flatter yourself. Tobacco taxes contribute nothing to support America. Only those dying, slowly, painfully, unable to take a decent breath.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Rider asks me, "Do you smoke after sex?" I said "I don't know, I've never checked" UberLou 1 Rider 0


POST #:107/UberLou: Cue "Rimshot &
Zildijian Cymbal" Audio.
"Ba-dump B U M P !
Psssssssssssssshhhhhhhhh....."

Thanks! I'll be here all week.
Bison: Old Joke. Mandatory Chortle!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> In Denver drivers get more than mile high rates with pot smoker tours: called Uber "Green Trips"!


POST #118 /dandy driver: Tell us more!
FL. is on the Cusp
of Voting on MMJ. I have followed the
CNN WackyTobackyPreneursSeries
filmed in Breckenridge, CO. Hard to ima-
gine "Bud Trimmers" raking in $75K/yr. in
"Ganjafornia". God Bless the Herb!

Bison: No mas "Reefer Madne$$"!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> The 80%+ who don't smoke? I've straight up driven off on pax who decided to get in that last smoke before the ride. Got the $5 too. I don't want them smelling up my car with fresh tobacco rank. **** them!


POST #:83/RideshareGuru: Happy 13th
Month UPNFAnniversary!
It HAS BEEN 7.5 months since you last
Posted: if YOU were waiting for a
Written Invitation....this is IT ! ! !

MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------

